# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون السلطة القضائية العراقي رقم 26 لسنة 1963

## أم خطاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قوانين دولة العراق 



من أهم أهداف الموقع هو تكوين مكتبة قانونية عربية شاملة ... ليستنير بها رجل القانون فى طريقة لتحقيق العدالة 


موسوعة القوانين العراقية


مرفق 



1- قانون السلطة القضائية العراقي رقم 26 لسنة 1963


نرجوا أن تتحق منه الإستفادة .



نتمنى أن نصل لمستوي الخدمة التى ترضيكم 

منقول للفائدة العامةas

----------

